# ¿Qué me aconsejan producir?



## vistroni (May 16, 2015)

Hola, les comento que quisiera empezar a comercializar algunos pequeños proyectos entre mis conocidos y también promoverlos para venta. La idea es hacer dispositivos sencillos que requieran poca inversión y que a la vez pudieran ser atractivos para los vecinos y conocidos. Se me ocurre luces de auto fantástico, amplificador para guitarra, termómetro con pic, etc. Cosas que puedan desplazarse sin problema. Ustedes mis colegas me podrían ayudar a pensar qué cosas podría armar y ofrecer en venta? Aclaro: no quiero hacer una gran industria ni tampoco gran precisión, más bien cosas útiles y simples. Muchas gracias de antemano por sus ideas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 16, 2015)

Estas empezando totalmente a la inversa!!!!
Lo que debes encontrar es QUE COSAS NECESITA LA GENTE. Eso te va a garantizar ventas aun cuando no llegues a los niveles de precios de la produccion asiatica.
Si empezas como pretendes hacerlo.... vas muerto...


----------



## vistroni (May 16, 2015)

Bueno, Gracias por tu respuesta. Eso ya es una ayuda, podría yo completar entonces la pregunta *¿Qué cosas piensan ustedes que necesita la gente? *.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 16, 2015)

Otra vez mal...
Aca te podran decir que necesita cada uno, pero no "la gente". Ademas este grupo no es representativo por que casi todos son capaces de diseñar y armar las cosas electronicas simples que necesiten.
Tenes que salir a preguntar en tu barrio, a tus familiares y amigos, a las viejas del supermercado... y cosas asi...


----------



## vistroni (May 16, 2015)

Bueno, a mi me dijeron que si quieres emprender algo, debe ser con optimismo, que no aparezcan palabras desmotivantes. Por lo tanto estoy enfocado sólo a resolver dudas y no calificar negativamente desde antes de comenzar, porque si pienso así, nunca se hará nada.
Muy bien, ya sé que tendría que preguntar en el barrio, pero quise recurrir al foro y no frenarme antes de comenzar, así es que esperaría a ver si algunos me dan ideas viendo hacia adelante y no hacia atrás. Gracias por la respuesta nuevamente.


----------



## nasaserna (May 16, 2015)

vistroni dijo:


> Bueno, a mi me dijeron que si quieres emprender algo, debe ser con optimismo, que no aparezcan palabras desmotivantes. Por lo tanto estoy enfocado sólo a resolver dudas y no calificar negativamente desde antes de comenzar, porque si pienso así, nunca se hará nada.
> Muy bien, ya sé que tendría que preguntar en el barrio, pero quise recurrir al foro y no frenarme antes de comenzar, así es que esperaría a ver si algunos me dan ideas viendo hacia adelante y no hacia atrás. Gracias por la respuesta nuevamente.



Para nada son desmotivaciones, aqui se te aconseja con todo cariño y respeto 
solo que como con los amigos, se trata de ser directo y no andar con rodeos.

En esto de la electrónica de consumo, a veces es mejor ver lo que mas usan y compran, 
por ejemplo.

Puedes pasarte por lugares donde venden lujos de autos ( es un mercado bárbaro) y preguntar que es lo que mas se vende y los problemas de instalaciòn, y por ahí meterte y ofrecer servicios de adaptaciòn de este tipo de lujos como, leds, flasher, audio, diseñar kits fáciles de instalación, cosas que no necesiten damasiada inversión inicial, pues a veces es más sencillo adaptar lo que hay que diseñar desde cero cualquier cosa, 

Un abrazo

PD.
Lo de las cosas útiles y simples, no siempre tiene tanta acogida ya que en el mercado general, gustan las cosas casi inùtiles y que hagan bulla o simplemente no pasen inadvertidas, la moda no incomoda para el comprador comùn que tristemente es el que màs compra


----------



## dmc (May 16, 2015)

vistroni, es difícil opinar objetivamente a la distancia, tenes que tener en cuenta que los gustos y/o necesidades cambian de lugar e lugar, y si hablamos de cientos o miles de km con más razón (por ejemplo yo estoy en Argentina y vos en México). Pero lo que si puedo, es tratar de marcarte puntos que para mi son mas o menos importantes.
Por lo general, cada uno, seguramente a de ver su área de competencia como la mejor dentro de la electrónica, y esto es relativamente cierto. Tendrías que tratar de hacer algún producto que:

No se encuentre en el mercado, (no se... por ejemplo luces RGB para scooter que cambien de color de acuerdo a la velocidad, por decir algo) o sea de acceso restringido.
Que sea de precio *razonable* (no quiere decir barato ni caro, sino razonable), 
Con buena terminación y 
Que puedas producir en cantidad con la infraestructura que tienes en el momento.

Es decir que tu producto, cumpla con la regla de las 3B (Bueno, Bonito, Barato). Tiene que tener una Marca o Nombre, para dar idea de permanencia y garantía, tener un buen soporte de servicio (por lo menos una hoja a modo de manual de Instalación y Uso).

Ahora opinar "cual" es el producto que podes fabricar, es un poco complicado, por que desconozco el mercado.


----------



## miguelus (May 17, 2015)

Buenos días.

Te anímo a que sigas en tu empeño de fabricar pequeños "Gadgets" pero tienes que tener en cuenta unos principios básicos...

Lo que fabriques tiene que ser original.
Que mejore lo que ya esté en el mercado y que sea más barato.
Que el uso del dispositivo sea legal.

Por ejemplo, en España la instalación y uso de las luces tipo "Auto fantástico", son ilegales.

Otro problema que te puedes encontrar es que la legislación de tu país exija de una Homologación del producto que quieras comercializar.

Sal U2


----------



## vistroni (May 19, 2015)

Muchas gracias por sus consejos. De verdad me sirven mucho.
*nasaserna*, muy buena idea eso de que no siempre lo util es lo que más se vende, sí eso es clave. Lo de los lujos de autos, etc.
*dmc,* muy buen consejo lo de los scooters, lo voy a tomar muy en cuenta, también lo de las 3B y lo del manual de instalación. Gracias
*miguelus*: Sí, ok ver que sea bueno y barato y que también cumpla con la legislación y que sean cosas permitidas. Muchas gracias.
Y tambien a *Mr Zoidberg *que me dice que tengo que ver lo que las personas pidan.
Me van a servir mucho sus opiniones.


----------



## juandelsur (May 24, 2015)

Hola Vistroni, podés buscar "empresores". Hay algunos foros interesantes.
Te va a dar un panorama -acotado obviamente- de que se produce y en que se invierte.
Un saludo, Juan.


----------



## ernestogn (May 31, 2015)

Fijate que usa la "gilada" . aca se puso de moda hace un tiempo ponerle "cortes" a las motos 110 ,. una llave conun temporizador que corta el encendido a voluntad del usuario sumilando un motor de competicion que se autoproteje de taaaannnn potente que es , una verdadera pabada . pero se vendieron bastante,

hace un reconto de que industria tienen en tu area, en que se trabaja e investiga por ese lado , 
seguramente algun aparetejo usan de forma continua , 

hay musicos aficionados? pedales de guitarra ,pequeños amplificadores... 

lo que sea con luces led , la gilada compra. 
ahora que pongo esto ., me parece que yo tambien voy a buscar algo para fabricar


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 1, 2015)

Otro camino es -en vez de buscar el público masivo- trata de empezar por algo muy específico que sea para un nicho/segmento restringido. ¿Por qué?, porque las necesidades específicas no las cubren los productos de consumo masivo, no vas a tener competencia; o al menos la posible competencia no va a proveer lo que el potencial cliente precisa ni le va a interesar lo que el cliente le pida (porque es un caso específico = mercado chico).

Fijate que grupo de gente conocés que hace cosas particulares que no hace todo el mundo: talleres, hobbistas, laboratorios, pequeñas empresas que suelen ser más reacias a incorporar electrónica industrial por costos, desconocimiento, o porque no cuentan con un profesional para eso.

Como no va a haber nada que cubra sus necesidades, cualquier cosa que funcione razonablemente bien va a ser interesante para ellos (nadie va a exigir una exactitud del 0,1% ni que tenga una pantalla táctil con un display de alta resolución).
Y además al no ser masivo no hay problemas de diseño para manufactura, manejar grandes cantidades de componentes, ni de soporte al cliente (no es lo mismo que surga una duda problema con 2 o 3 personas que con cientos).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2015)

Una opción serían las plaquetas de circuito impreso de terminación profesional como para TDA2050 en puente estereo , por ejemplo. No hay muchos que se dediquen a las plaquetas "peladas" , plaquetas para determinados efectos de guitarra. O amplificadores conocidos de 300 o 400 Watts.

Hay mucha gente que armaría algo pero ya con la plaqueta en mano


----------

